
The Origin of Foo and Bar - bardonadam
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3EztTIYVa1E
======
wonderous
Foo & bar are terms found in programming used for generic placed holder
references.

It originates from the military slang FUBAR (fucked up beyond all
recognition/any repair/all reason) and dates from World War II.

The Oxford English Dictionary lists Yank, the US Army Weekly magazine (1944, 7
Jan. p. 8) as its earliest citation: "The FUBAR squadron. FUBAR? It means
'Fouled Up Beyond All Recognition'.

